

Paid for Stripe - pearkes
http://paidhq.com/

======
alexknowshtml
I bought a copy. It looks nice, but I had to add it to the pile of Stripe
"add-ons", app or otherwise, that don't do the ONE thing that I'm constantly
trying to figure out manually (and I imagine other SaaS owners would, too):

Based on CURRENT subscriptions, how much money can I expect to collect over
the next X days? Stripe tells me about transfers that are scheduled, but I
can't look past money that's already been collected without manually pulling
down a bunch of subscription data and trying to figure out how much we're
going to be paid on each day in the future.

I'd be happy for this to be a command line script - I just haven't managed to
figure out the best way to do it!

~~~
rscherf
This is actually an awesome idea -- almost like a forecast of the money you'll
earn? Should be simple to do it programmatically. I'm going to add something
to our feature list to explore this.

~~~
yesimahuman
There's a service called Dig my Data that will do some cool predictions and
analytics from your Stripe data. Things like churn rate and revenue over time.

<http://digmydata.com/>

------
eoghan
Congrats! Downloading.

This is indeed beautiful. But the positioning is wrong. Nobody who uses Stripe
is like: "I wish this was more beautiful". The correct position is something
like: "Manage your Stripe account on the go".

~~~
rscherf
Well, it says both. You can manage your Stripe account, and btw, it's
beautiful.

------
fizx
You're underpricing this app. I'd drop $20 or $50 on this as easily as $6.

~~~
rscherf
Well I really appreciate you saying that. Lucky for you, you're getting a good
deal! Who knows, maybe they'll be more features or something you can buy in-
app in the future. Like the Forecasting stuff talked about below.

I mean, you are welcome to send me more money if you'd like. :)

Good feedback though, thank you.

------
rscherf
Just wanted to let everyone know that we submitted a 1.1 today, which includes
better crash reporting and some adjustments to the way we aggregate your
daily/monthly volumes.

------
dholowiski
IOS Only :( We're building a really big project using Stripe right now, it's
too bad I can't give stripe an extra $6 (which I would do in a heartbeat).

~~~
rscherf
iOS as a first step, once it's solid, Wess and I may tackle an Android app as
well. Who knows.

------
j-m-o
Great work, just bought a copy as well. I was looking for something like this
recently, saw it wasn't there, and was considering going ahead and building
it.

I'm only a little disappointed you beat me to the punch, the level of polish
here is outstanding. Just a quick note that I tried to rush the login while
'authorizing' spinner was going, and got an app crash. I had no problem after
that.

~~~
j-m-o
Also, I'm getting a consistent crash when I go to my customers list and click
directly on the 'Last' payment. 'Next' payment works fine.

iOS 6.1.4, iPhone 5.

~~~
rscherf
We'll take a look at this. We're about to push out a 1.1 with better crash
reporting so we can look at this stuff.

As for the OAuth with Stripe -- it's a little slow and hokey, so our arms are
tied there. Glad to hear you got in though.

------
callmeed
FYI, there is also Pay Pad which works really well IMO.

<https://www.pay-pad.com/>

------
hayksaakian
Service Temporarily Unavailable

The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance
downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.

Additionally, a 500 Internal Server Error error was encountered while trying
to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

Apache/2.2.22 Server at paidhq.com Port 80

~~~
rscherf
Yeah, MediaTemple died at the most inappropriate time (again).

------
dangson
Looks good! A few numbers are off for me, though.

Paid says I have a transfer today, but it's actually coming tomorrow according
to the Stripe site (and my bank account :)

The monthly volume on the dashboard is also 6x my current volume. Is it
estimating what my volume would be for the month based on the amount so far?

~~~
rscherf
The monthly volume issue is a known bug -- something we missed while
developing. We've submitted a 1.1 fix to the AppStore today that should
resolve that.

As for the transfer, we gather that right from Stripe's API. Could just be
some mislabeling on our side? Could you email me at: scherfryan(at) gmail?

------
carbut
Why does Stripe only allow U.S. businesses?

Even if one is actually in the U.S., one might want to not base the company
there for obvious tax reasons, so this makes their service (and by extension,
this app) of very little use.

~~~
rscherf
I think they're working on rolling out the platform to many more countries --
just haven't gotten there yet.

~~~
t0
Fair enough. Looking forward to it.

~~~
rscherf
If I manipulated HN, I wouldn't know how I did it. Just luck of the draw I
suppose, although there was much more traffic related to Paid today than there
was last night.

I don't know who the person is that submitted this.

Why?

------
cookingrobot
Please send an alert when a new customer is added - even if they didn't make a
payment. For ex, if someone subscribes to a plan that has a free trial. Stripe
doesn't do this yet - so this would solve a big pain point for me.

------
tlrobinson
Ironically there's no way to pay for Paid for Stripe with Stripe.

------
DanBlake
A graph I would love to see on manage.stripe.com -

Cancellations, Past (Subscription) revenue, New revenue (ie, a new signup),
Failures

------
impostervt
Just got it. For some reason it says "Today's Volume" and "This Month's
Volume" is much, much higher than reality.

~~~
rscherf
Yeah, a bug was exposed. We fixed it and submitted the fix to the AppStore
today. The Stripe API is tricky, so we have to do some looping to get the
data.

------
lefrancaiz
Bought a copy. It looks great but keeps crashing for me =(.

~~~
rscherf
Really sorry about that! Can you email wcope(at)me(dot)com with any crash
reports/comments that you have? We'll take a look.

------
thinker
This is beautiful work guys!

